# A camera between 4k to 10k



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay.I guess this time i might really get an camera
Well My cousins will get me a camera
so which one should i ask them for
canon sx150 or some other pref under 150$.
Or someother
It has to be portable.
I mean,atleast should fit in my pocket?
whats the cost of SX150 locally in usa?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2011)

What kind of a budget is this 4-10k.
Be specific as there is a lot of difference in the models costing 4k and 10k.
Anyways you can go for Canon A3200 for ~6.5k or for Nikon S6200 for ~10k


----------



## nipunmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

get the canon ixus 115 hs. best image clarity at the price, better than sony.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

my vote also goes for the latest canon 115HS


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

Updated please check again


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

The cameras are cheaper in India and if you are thinking to get one from US then remember one thing that you won't be getting warranty of the camera here in India.
So its better you buy it from here only.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

^ I would but My parents are not willing to buy a camera for me


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are few deals going on in US and you can give the link of the same to your uncle:
Nikon S9100 for $179....Its a steal man,an awesome deal,you should not miss this one,ask your uncle to get this as soon as possible.
Nikon S6200 for $140, if you are strict to a budget of under $150 then buy this otherwise get the above camera.

Note:-Check the exact price by clicking on "See price in Cart"


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

^ does it have those features like... showing only a certain colour in the pic rest all b & w


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

**updated**


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2012)

sx150 wont fit in a pocket i think...and whats the budget in indian currency  we can not keep upwith changing dollar rate


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Im not paying.So keep it as <150$.
But isnt sx 150 the best under 10k?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

SX150 is not at all a pocketable camera, it a huge cam with old looks.
In india also it costs around 8.5k with few accessories.


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2012)

If it's from USA, there will be no India warranty... If your cousin is the one who is going to pay, ask him buy it from online sellers of India. That way, he can pay from there and you get your camera sooner and with India warranty. Can I assume $150 as INR 8000? If yes, as already our members suggested you can buy IXUS 115. If he can get IXUS 220 under $150, fine and good.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

nac said:


> If it's from USA, there will be no India warranty... If your cousin is the one who is going to pay, ask him buy it from online sellers of India. That way, he can pay from there and you get your camera sooner and with India warranty. Can I assume $150 as INR 8000? If yes, as already our members suggested you can buy IXUS 115. If he can get IXUS 220 under $150, fine and good.



+1 on that


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2012)

yup nac is right...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2012)

Does IXUS Have Micro?


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2012)

^ Do you mean "Macro"?

Every cam has macro mode, some detect automatically and some need to set. Most of the cameras can focus as close as 5cms or better. 

I assume your question is "How close IXUS 115/220 can focus?" 
Both the IXUS models suggested can focus as close as 3cms.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm okay thanks
Which is better in terms of picture quality.
IXUS 115 OR SX 150


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2012)

In picture quality IXUS 115 wins. But it's better to check out yourself... There are plenty of sample images online. Just a sample...

SX150
Canon PowerShot SX150 IS sample image | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IXUS 115
Canon ELPH 100 HS / IXUS 115 HS sample image | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It's better to kick off the model which don't fit your needs. If you keep on hanging out with the model which doesn't fit your criteria, you will always be in a confused state...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2012)

My main use will be taking pics in college,and casual pics and Yeah some photography of sky etc which i can use for matte paintings.
i Basily want to learn photography,


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2012)

ooh good...if u want to learn photography...get sx150IS eyes closed  its the cheapest cam with all manual settings

but u have to carry it in bag separately coz it wont fit in pocket...also people may make fun of u in college that ur cam is soo big and old style 

(No offense sx150IS owners...same case for DSLR    )


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2012)

There you go... If you wanna learn photography, forget IXUS...

Now you have to relax your criteria...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ooh good...if u want to learn photography...get sx150IS eyes closed  its the cheapest cam with all manual settings
> 
> *but u have to carry it in bag separately coz it wont fit in pocket...also people may make fun of u in college that ur cam is soo big and old style
> 
> (No offense sx150IS owners...same case for DSLR *   )



THIS.Is One problem . There are many people who will .
And i heard many limitations of SX150 
Like a bad bad battery life.
And probably the camera might get flicked by robbers.
A persons xperia neo got robbed in college


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2012)

battery life is easy to maintain....it uses AA cells...soo keep an extra set of cells.

Other issues users here can discuss...i think there r many sx130, sx150 owners in forum

by robbing u mean u will keep it in bag and somebody can steal it....that u have to take care bro...

but its fantastic for learning


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2012)

The only main problem i might have is carrying the camera around my neck.This is okay.If your out on tour.But in college .Like when we have some thing going on.Cant carry the camera in my neck
So.
ixus 115? is good?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay i gues ill buy it from india.Where can i get it for under 9k?


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 25, 2012)

Sony DSC-W530 is a good camera. Quite decent. I have always been a fan of Sony's cameras. They have quite good lenses plus the build quality is the best. This particular camera is quite good. I haven't bought it but have used it quite often. If you wish you can check out the reviews of this camera here.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2012)

Used SX150.WAS v.v.v Confusing  i mean zooming controls are hidden and very complicated

Also please suggest me other cameras that are like SX150? UNDER 10K? please


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2012)

^ Hidden??? 

It's the lever around shutter button...

I don't think there is any cam similar to SX150 under 10k


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2012)

But i found it verry confusing.
Anyways might buy it or ixus in 3 weeks.
Will ask my cousin to get
1)16 gb class 10 SD
2)AA baterys and quick chargers


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't seen every model available in the market. But I am sure, this is how every brand/model has zoom control.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

sony have + and - button to zoom , most have zoom liver around shutter button...didnt see any other type


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2012)

even my old kodak camera had + and -


----------

